# Logitech Harmony One Remote



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Getting fed up with all the remotes now so far 4!! Has anyone got one of these Logitech numbers?? if so whats your opinions on it?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Haven't got the "one" but I'd recommend popping to avforums and asking there also as someone there will have.

I've got the 895 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000BFH00C/interactiveda3050-21) which at the time was about the cheapest all in one with infrared over wireless (my kit is in a closed cupboard) I could find.

It has been an absolute godsend. Replaced a sky remote, amp remote, tv remote, fire remote, lighting remote, ps3 remote, dvd remote with this bad boy. My missus was struggling with the whole switch on the amp, switch on telly, switch telly to correct input etc. Now she presses "Watch SKY" or "Watch DVD" (on my model you can program it), or "Switch on lights", "Switch on fire" etc. Simple. Can also program favourite channels with their icons on mine so you don't have to faff about with sky menus, just click the MTV icon on the remote. Awesome.

Logitech support and software is first class also. Mine is out of warranty but they still help with queries.


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

i have the 885, (again, older than the 1)

brill bit of kit. Setup 'macros' or activities, for example "Watch Sky HD with surround" and then it turns the TV on, selects the correct HDMI input, turns the amp on, selects the right optical input. 

Then the device is is 'multimode' for your chosen activity, so while in the fictitious "Watch Sky HD with surround" mode, the volume on the remote contols the amp, while the channel and menu buttons control the Sky box. Then a quick press of the off button shuts the entire system down. 

Bit 'odd' to program, but once you get your had round the logic, its brilliant, and by being able to programme by hooking upto your computer, its great!


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm a pronto pro man, been using them for a few years and wouldn't go back to muli remotes again.

Remote Central's the place to find out more, and get some good reviews ( and macro's etc)

http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i used to use a sony touchscreen jobby and a remore angel years ago, theyre tucked up somewhere like most gadgets


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I've always used kameleon and found them to be good!


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

i bought one of them the other day, and at first i was quite disappointed, the software that comes with it dosent work on my mac, thankfully iv got access to a pc as well, eventually got the setup done, 
at the moment its replacing 5 remotes, and after One email to the customer support after i was struggleing to get my cable box set up, 
customer support is top notch, they can log into your remote setup software and set everything up for you!!!!!

the build-quality is amazing, all in all its great, 
i picked up some I.R. light dimmer's too from B&Q, 
So, the screen shows all the task. playstation etc, 
so iv got it set up to turn everything on, and set everything to the right channel and dim the lights in the room, 
it takes a bit of setting up, but thats half the fun, 
the one iv got is the harmony one
its black with backlit key's 
one gripe i have at the moment, is that the ps3 is not I.R. but there are adaptors, it has actually able to control my macbook as well, and the ipod docks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent, have you got any pics of it fella??


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/3898&cl=us,en
thats the one there, 
i baught it as an impulse buy at richersounds, 
slightly over priced, but i think you can pick them up on the net for around 100quid,

i paid 130, 
have to say its worth every penny,


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Got one today currently on charge cant wait.


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

what version did you end up going for ? 
same one as mine ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 525 and it is great :thumb:

On the one occasion I had to call Tech Support they were great (couldn't switch between my HDMI's on my Panny)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm having problems with my cinema kit i'll need to call tech support tomoz.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

imacwalker said:


> what version did you end up going for ?
> same one as mine ?


yeh went for a one, as i said above it's not controlling my cinema kit when you use the activites button (watch tv or dvd) yet when you click devices then mini system (dvd,cd)and use the cinema kit there it works fine just isnt controlling it via activities.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you add the home cinema kit to those activities ie. tell it it needs to switch those on too?


----------



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

I got a Harmony One several weeks ago to stop the mrs complaining about all the remotes, it works top notch once you get it set-up correctly, ony issue i had was it was a bit hit and miss with the SKY HD box but once i turned up the IR strength its been faultless

I have the following set-up on mine :-
1, Watch Sky
2, Play Wii
3, Play PS3/DVD
4, Radio

I set mine up on My Imac using the supplied software, imacwalker you can download the mac software
Here


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

I have had one for a few months, great piece of kit, battery life is great a charge lasts about a month for us.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Did you add the home cinema kit to those activities ie. tell it it needs to switch those on too?


yeh i have i can control it via devices but when you choose watch tv from the activites selection it wont switch on i have go through devices driving me nuts also the software wouldnt load on the mac.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah I seem to remember the software was PC only.
Can you post a screenshot of the activity configuration showing the devices listed under the activity, settings etc.?


----------



## Philgr (Apr 9, 2006)

Its DEFF NOT PC only ,see my last post for the link to the Mac software, i set mine up on using the MAC software not issues


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep I use it with a Mac also.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I got this one, had it for a good 6 months now and its awesome, would highly recommend it

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/373&cl=us,en


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well i've been on the phone to tech support for an hour still no were near fixed they are looking into it.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Custom Detailers - did you get the problem with the remote sorted in the end? im currently looking into buying one of these as they look the nuts! Does it work with windows vista media centre?


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I was thinking about one of these, but saw the gadget show review and didn't bother, I take it you guys are fans?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dal23 said:


> Custom Detailers - did you get the problem with the remote sorted in the end? im currently looking into buying one of these as they look the nuts! Does it work with windows vista media centre?


yeh all sorted but... i hardly use it lol and now going to sell it :thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

How much you looking for mate, i could be intrested?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£80 delivered have everything except the box.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think i will pass on that mate, it is only £88 delivered on the internet. Good luck with the sale though :thumb:

P.S Your not selling because it is rubbish are you? :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nah just dont use it sits in the charger more than it gets used


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dal23 said:


> I think i will pass on that mate, it is only £88 delivered on the internet. Good luck with the sale though :thumb:
> 
> P.S Your not selling because it is rubbish are you? :lol:


£88 delivered thats cheap were from??

Cheapest i've seen is £100+


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry mate ive read it wrong its £96 delivered from here

http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=28236&category_id=328

EDIT: It used to be £86 delivered but that expired

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/275587/logitech-harmony-one-advanced-unive/


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ah right oh well i'm going to stick it on the for sale section anyway.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah you should sell it as it seems quite a popular remote :thumb:


----------

